# [SOLVED] Word 2007 - Space Between Image & Text



## JackRazz (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey everyone,
I'm looking for a proper way to control the spacing between images that are in line or anchored with the text. It's easy with tables, but I don't see the option for image frames. I know about inserting blank lines, but I'm looking for something a little better, especially when the doc is large.

Also, I'm using Word 2007. Any ideas?

Thanks - JackRazz


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Word 2007 - Space Between Image & Text*

If you select 'Square' in Text Wrapping, then all the distances between your picture and your text are tweakable, and you can still select to move the picture with the text and lock the anchor (there are boxes for that on the Picture Position tab in More Layout Options), without having to revert to another picture insertion style (e.g. In-Line or Top/Bottom). If, on the other hand, you need to tweak the wrap points, then 'Through' is the picture insertion style which allows that. Now, in case you need to use those specific settings all the time and you have multi-image documents, then you can save these settings in a template.


----------



## JackRazz (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Word 2007 - Space Between Image & Text*

Hey Zazula,
Thanks for the info. I see the options now for top and bottom text wrapping as well.

The MS development team has done a really nice job with Office 2007.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Word 2007 - Space Between Image & Text*

I'm glad you found out what you were looking for, JackRazz; I'm marking your thread as Resolved. Post back in case you need anything more.


----------

